# Grilled Strawberry Pizza



## Helen_Paradise (Aug 21, 2006)

A first for everything...for me. I thought about giving this a try for a long time. The sauce has strawberries in it. Then topped with strawberries, red onion, and blue cheese *insert vomit*.

Going on...




Just about done...




The top is then drizzled with balsamic vinegar and sprinkled with chives.




I learned three things:
Balsamic vinegar is only OK on salads.
I HATE blue cheese.
Pay the damn $2.50 and get the box of cornmeal. I spent at least 5 minutes trying to scrape the pizza off the stone. 

Tasted good.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 21, 2006)

ROFL!!!!  Good effort though.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 21, 2006)

At least you tried it Helen, looks pretty good.  Couple of thoughts for the next time if you dare to give it a go again.  I'd use a reduction of Balsamic and probably a Brie' Cheese in place of the Bleu and mint leaves in place of the chives.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Aug 21, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> At least you tried it Helen, looks pretty good.  Couple of thoughts for the next time if you dare to give it a go again.  I'd use a reduction of Balsamic and probably a Brie' Cheese in place of the Bleu and mint leaves in place of the chives.



It was a reduction...The chives were fine. Mint...only OK in Thai food   

Guess I should say how I would do it different next time. 
1. Less one tablespoon balsamic vinegar in sauce.
2. Less sauce on dough.
c. No reduction of balsamic vinegar on top.
4. Try brie...but I know I hate that one too.
5. Crumble the cheese a bit more or fine shred whatever cheese.
6. More red onion.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 21, 2006)

Helen, why use the stone?  When I do grilled pizza I just put it on the grate.  It looks fantastic.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 21, 2006)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3pze1h2n]At least you tried it Helen, looks pretty good.  Couple of thoughts for the next time if you dare to give it a go again.  I'd use a reduction of Balsamic and probably a Brie' Cheese in place of the Bleu and mint leaves in place of the chives.



It was a reduction...The chives were fine. Mint...only OK in Thai food   

Guess I should say how I would do it different next time. 
1. Less one tablespoon balsamic vinegar in sauce.
2. Less sauce on dough.
c. No reduction of balsamic vinegar on top.
4. Try brie...but I know I hate that one too.
5. Crumble the cheese a bit more or fine shred whatever cheese.
6. More red onion.[/quote:3pze1h2n]

Sorry...


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Aug 21, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Helen, why use the stone?  When I do grilled pizza I just put it on the grate.  It looks fantastic.



I'd picked it up last weekend in Solvang...so had to give it a try.


----------



## Finney (Aug 21, 2006)

It would certainly help to like the flavor of blue cheese (which I do) in order to like this recipe.

Trying to imagine the flavor of blue cheese and strawberries.  It might be something I try just to see.


----------



## WalterSC (Aug 21, 2006)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> A first for everything...for me. I thought about giving this a try for a long time. The sauce has strawberries in it. Then topped with strawberries, red onion, and blue cheese *insert vomit*.
> 
> Not bad fixin there Helen , thats one of the things I have not tried yet on the grill a pizza!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 21, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Helen, why use the stone?  *When I do grilled pizza I just put it on the grate*.  It looks fantastic.



Don't you mean "when Kathy grills pizza"?


----------



## allie (Aug 21, 2006)

That looks good to me but like Chris said, I like bleu cheese and think it would be a nice combination with strawberries.  Problem here is no one else will eat bleu cheese and I don't usually cook myself something special. LOL


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 21, 2006)

Looks good but you could make it a dessert pizza with a cream cheese/sour cream spread then you could add your strawberries and other fruits. That one looks good though


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Aug 21, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> Looks good but you could make it a dessert pizza with a cream cheese/sour cream spread then you could add your strawberries and other fruits. That one looks good though



The sauce has marscapone in it. I don't see it as a dessert pizza. Take Home Chef happen to make one a couple days ago, but more like a dessert. This recipe came from a Strawberry Festival recipe collection that came out a few months ago. I'm going to try blueberry and raspberry next though.


----------

